# προς ενημέρωσιν



## kaydee (Mar 15, 2009)

Από χαμηλόβαθμο στέλεχος του στρατού διέρρευσε η εξής άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία:

Το τελικό ν καταργήθηκε (sic) έπειτα από εβραϊκή συνωμοσία, με σκοπό, φυσικά, την αποδυνάμωση του ελληνικού φύλου, καθώς η προφορά και μόνο του ν (αδιευκρίνιστο εάν πρόκειται για το ν γενικά, ή μόνο για το τελικό ν) αιματώνει τον εγκέφαλο.


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2009)

'Αρα, εκείνοι οι ιππότες που έλεγαν ΝΝΝΝΝΝ στους Μοντυπυθωνες πρέπει να ήταν πανέξυπνοι, ε;


----------

